# Porter Cable 4216 dovetail jig & Bosch 1617 router?



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I just ordered the PC 4216 dovetail jig (after a good bit of research on LJ) to try my hand at this whole dovetail thing. I've got a Bosch 1617 router. Will the bushings that come with the PC 4216 be compatible with my router, or do I need to get new bushings or an adapter?

I saw something around here on LJ indicating the bushings & Bosch router weren't compatible, but can't dig the article back up.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

yes u need the adaptor or u can get or make a universal base plate for the router.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

You have 3 options, buy an adapter, universal base plate, make your own base plate…


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking at http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004856/7680/Router-Base-Plate-with-Centering-Pin.aspx, or possibly http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19741. I need the centering pin (unless the PC jig comes with one), so am leaning towards the Woodcraft one. Woodcraft also has a store in so I can grab it when or before my PC jig arrives.

I briefly looked at the Bosch bushings, but they got hideous reviews on Amazon for being cheap junk that falls apart.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rockler has the inserts, that makes it more versatile, even more if you have the router plate…


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I just did the same set up and used the Bosch quick change adapter and a centering cone. The Porter Cable template bushings work with the Bosch quick change adapter. The stock Bosch baseplate works with these items.

One more thing, I didn't have pan head M4 10mm screws to be able to fine tune the baseplate location (using the centering cone) so I had to run to Home Depot for the screws (found in the pull out drawers, not on the wall). These screws go in the oversized, recessed holes, not the tapered holes which are next to them.

Bosch RA1129
Bosch RA1151


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I use the 690 with its accessories but have a bosch 1905 as a dedicated dovetail router. It would be better to get a pc plate for the Bosch The Router man use to make them . Not sure where to go now….


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I searched the internet to figure out compatibility of the 1905 with various template guides and universal baseplates, but it seems that router is outdated such that newer products do not list that model as being compatible. Whatever baseplate you use, make sure the template guides you use are the same outside diameter as the Porter Cable ones that come with the dovetail kit and you should be fine.










The Porter Cable dovetail jigs are very accurate once they are dialed in. I don't think It's possible to get better dovetails than what's possible with this jig.


----------



## Fiver (Jan 14, 2020)

IMO, get a universal base plate. I have the 1617 and the porter cable dovetail jig and that's all I did. The stock base plate on the 1617 isn't all that solid (or thick) so you'll likely need to replace it at some point anyways…


----------



## spindeepster (Nov 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I didn't see the sense in starting a new one. I purchased a used PC dovetail jig. Seems the previous owner substituted a 7/16" template guide in place of the 3/8". He isn't around anymore to ask why. I have been making the ½" dovetails only. Partly because of this discrepancy, and the fact that the ¼" guide stops are missing as well. I have ordered those, but the 7/16" template guide is what prompts my question. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Depends on the particular template you're using. You can use different size bits with different size guide bushings to achieve the same result to some extent.


----------

